# A Balrog's hobbies



## Ermundo (Oct 29, 2005)

What does a Balrog do for a hobby or a time killer when they aren't doing anything. I mean, what the heck did the Balrog of Moria do after it conquered Moria (Spring Cleaning or such)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 29, 2005)

Since the Moria Balrog was quite quiet after conquering the dwarven realm, I'll wager a guess at 'being lazy' a.k.a. hybernating.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 29, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> Since the Moria Balrog was quite quiet after conquering the dwarven realm, I'll wager a guess at 'being lazy' a.k.a. hybernating.


No. He spent all that time getting Moria ready for visitors. And what happened 
when he finally had some? They ran from his welcoming party and then he got beat up and thrown down the side of the mountain.

Makes you wonder why anybody trys to make their home nice.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 3, 2005)

Crochetting?
Gardening?
Making attractive scrapbook pages?

So many activities are hampered when whatever you touch catches fire.


----------

